# Dying tips..



## USAFVET98 (Nov 19, 2008)

I am looking for tips on dying blanks. What kinds of dye, where to get Them, and the process. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Nov 19, 2008)

Analyne dyes work well with wood. Also, some members here use FOOD dyes available from your local grocery store. Sharpie markers is another route to take and those are available from your local office stationery supplier (Office Depot).


----------



## ldb2000 (Nov 19, 2008)

I use McCormics food coloring and have had very good results . All you have to do is sand your blank to whatever grit you stop at before you do your CA finish , and put a little food coloring on a paper towel and wipe it on (no need to sand after applying the food coloring) then finish your blank as usual . This works especially nice with curly woods .


----------



## rherrell (Nov 19, 2008)

I agree with Butch 100% but I add one more step. After applying the food coloring I burnish the blank with a piece of brown grocery bag at the highest speed there is. This gets rid of any raised grain and shines it up a little without removing any color. On my corn cob pens I like to REMOVE a little color with some sandpaper so you can see some light spots. I just like that look.


----------



## USAFVET98 (Nov 20, 2008)

*Food Coloring.*



ldb2000 said:


> I use McCormics food coloring and have had very good results . All you have to do is sand your blank to whatever grit you stop at before you do your CA finish , and put a little food coloring on a paper towel and wipe it on (no need to sand after applying the food coloring) then finish your blank as usual . This works especially nice with curly woods .


 
The food coloring worked great. I did a highly figured curly maple with blue food coloring and it came out really nice. I will post a picture as soon as I take one. I also rubbed it a bit extra to give it a sort of weathered look, so some of the natural wood actually shines through. Great idea and much cheaper than anylin dyes.
 Thanks


----------

